
Show HN: Dictio – A Dictionary for Developers - seanosaur
https://dictio.io
======
samblr
At abstract level, idea you have touched upon a powerful concept. Are there
more plans to encapsulate-and-present entire needs of developing a framework ?

eg: I often switch between many frameworks - android, full stack dev and some
machine learning. If I am out of touch on one of them for couple of weeks - I
find looking for abstract concepts each of them. Then I turn to my notes,
figures etc to look up the workflow/dataflow/architecture and develop working
context. Kind of tiny dictionary for each framework.

I so wish there was a good tool which was like a cross between mindmap and
a-developer-dictionary.

~~~
seanosaur
We have a few features in mind, and one of them is a tagging system. That
_should_ serve a basic need for grouping. We'd have to investigate the mind
map-type thing you're suggesting, but we do have plans to find a good way to
group terms within languages, frameworks, etc

